
Justice Department Announces Actions to Dismantle Kelihos Botnet - r721
https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/justice-department-announces-actions-dismantle-kelihos-botnet-0
======
WhiteSource1
Glad to see Justice taking action. Of course, when we get spam emails we don't
usually tie it back to Russian hackers (well, maybe now in the age of
Trump...).

The only problem is taking down Kelihos may have opened the door for other bad
guys to take a bigger piece of the pie - see this:
[https://www.incapsula.com/blog/viagra-spam-
botnet.html](https://www.incapsula.com/blog/viagra-spam-botnet.html)

